# AW test shots from Autofest '08



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Finally........just got them.






























-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I want a bunch of the Chevy Nova's!!! Still hope they are released with chrome bumpers!!!...RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Novas, Challengers and Camaros! Bring them on. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

The chally and camaro are hot business! That VW bus could be a must have also, but what chassis does it fit? If its an XT piece then SOLD, but if T-jet not so much.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm so hoping that the car on the far left in the first photo is a Gen 1 Buick Riviera. Anyone else see anything?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> I'm so hoping that the car on the far left in the first photo is a Gen 1 Buick Riviera. Anyone else see anything?


 
Would have to agree with you on that one! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

grungerockjeepe said:


> The chally and camaro are hot business! That VW bus could be a must have also, but what chassis does it fit? If its an XT piece then SOLD, but if T-jet not so much.


*SOLD*.

I got an Auto World catalog after placing an online order not too long ago and the Challenger and Camaro are featured in an XTraction race set.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> *SOLD*.
> 
> I got an Auto World catalog after placing an online order not too long ago and the Challenger and Camaro are featured in an XTraction race set.


I saw that on Motor City Toyz website, I think. AW hasnt made any cars set-exclusive as far as I know though. Which is good, since I have plenty of track.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Actually, AW did make some set-only cars. The Skymall Mopar set has a red Viper and a black/red Daytona, both cars come with smoked glass. The left over cars went on sale at last year's Autofest. I think the AW site still has some left....


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

dlw said:


> Actually, AW did make some set-only cars. The Skymall Mopar set has a red Viper and a black/red Daytona, both cars come with smoked glass. The left over cars went on sale at last year's Autofest. I think the AW site still has some left....


That was a set? I saw the solid red viper on the bay once, it did mention skymall. Looked sweet, but the seller had the opening bid up too high so it was a pass...


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

They look Great! I can't wait to get those Nova's!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Grungerockjeepe, if you want any of the red Vipers, AW does have 'em.


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

I remember last season when I first saw the test shot of the Vipers and the Mustang Gts.....the Ford ended up on the Super 3 with a altered body mount and the Viper came as a Short wheel base body......So this time I'm going to take a wait and see stance.....

Yo!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

dlw said:


> Grungerockjeepe, if you want any of the red Vipers, AW does have 'em.


Well at the time I did, but that was before release 6, and I now have the red and blue versions. When I saw that other one on the bay, I just thought it was cool is all.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Yep 1963 Buick Riv they said.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I like the VW bus and the little foreign thing I can't make out. I also like that Ford truck looking thing. Are these coming to a store near us soon, like HobbyLobby, or is this an online exclusive. I miss ToysR Us carrying slot cars. They suck now. If it weren't for you guys here, I wouldn't have a clue whats goin on.

Rich


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Am I the only idiot who loves the chromed Ice Cream truck??


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Am I the only idiot who loves the chromed Ice Cream truck??


No, Ed...I like it too.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> I'm so hoping that the car on the far left in the first photo is a Gen 1 Buick Riviera. Anyone else see anything?


Raggy bus looks interesting...so does the tanker, be neat to convert one into a railzip mobile!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> Am I the only idiot who loves the chromed Ice Cream truck??


YES ED YOU ARE:wave:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Am I the only idiot who loves the chromed Ice Cream truck??


i saw this ice cream truck at ocean city , maryland about 2 months ago is that the same one that aw made? check out the pic - i took it with my blackberry pda. 

sorry ed its not chromed - lol

Wes


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I miss ToysR Us carrying slot cars. They suck now.


I second that! TRU is a joke, 3/4 of that store isn't toy related at all.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Great pictures! Thanks for posting. The Buick is a welcomed car!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

wheelszk said:


> YES ED YOU ARE:wave:



:lol:..No, really. There are at least two of us. heh!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh duh!

Also licking my chops to do a side by side comparo of a Danbug vs a Tombug! 

I can see that green Tombug with some 70 series, period whitewalls and some Vincent Porsche Fuchs wheels. Ya know they are gonna show up with early dynasty tuffy wobbler repops and hidden crack army boot tires.

The Tombug appears a little broader in the beam and the helmet (roof) looks a skoshe taller too. Perhaps some early Superbeetle proportions made it into the design although it is still clad in standard midle period bug garb.

Be extra cool if the bumps are detachable so one could have them plated...like the suburban. So far that lil bug looks very promising.

Thanx for the pix John!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> Am I the only idiot who loves the chromed Ice Cream truck??


Joez seems to like the chrome truck, but he'd like it in pink also. A chrome ice cream truck, that's funny ...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Chrome it baby...yeah!*

A truck we can all like...Yeah!










Bob...A chromed Hooters truck would be nice though...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Im looking forward to the blue AW bug. Get some satin chrome AFX 5 spokes on it, if those bumpers are detachable then they'd be detached and the holes filled. I like the SoCal look on bugs.

Does anyone have the 411 on what chassis that bus is for?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


>


Yes they are. Nothing looks better that a woman. However, there are exceptions. Oh it's bad to be politically incorrect.  rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


>


Fortunately the gal on the right is "decorated" with that very stylish sign. really adds something to her ensamble ...no?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Fortunately the gal on the right is "decorated" with that very stylish sign. really adds something to her ensamble ...no?


That's a gal?!:freak:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What else could she be saying?*

Hey this is a classic picture and I just thought maybe we HobbyTalkers could come up with a new saying for her to hold up on that card? Without getting in trouble...he,he,he 










Hope this wasn't a bad idea but, if it becomes good enough it could become an Internet Icon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So how does this stay on topic? Check my signature! LOL 

Now this is fun... http://www.hooters.com/Funstuff.aspx

Bob...HTERS Chromed version of the Ice Cream truck & you...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

How about "Welcome to Raisins"


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


>


Now that's what I call Hi-jacking a thread !!!!!!!:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Welcome to Raisins*

Hi

Living in Colorado and just and 1/2 hour away from South Park, that has to be the best!!!

When we want to go to Hooters, we just say " Let's go to Raisins."

Way to go Bill.

Voxxer


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

''why won't Hooters hire me''


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Sorry Bob, Dogs out of the bag...


Dave


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Whats that? IIIIIIts Pat!!!!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Sorry Bob, Dogs out of the bag...
> 
> 
> Dave


LMFAO................hahahahaha


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

How about this one?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

CJM said:


> How about this one?


whoooaaaaa!!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

coach61 said:


> Sorry Bob, Dogs out of the bag...
> 
> 
> Dave


Coach,

Man you got me RALMAO...OMG I saw this right before we were taking off to go to Hooters for dinner tonight. 

Hang on I have a call.....ring, ring, ring....Hello











Now that is a nice truck CJM. Good find...how fun would that be to have built and drive? Alot!!:woohoo:

Bob...Who let the dogs out...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

coach61 said:


> Sorry Bob, Dogs out of the bag...
> Dave


 
Dave,
That's your funniest post to date. Love it. Sorry Bob. Was that one of those charity dates from awhile back? :devil: 

Still LingMAO! :lol::lol: OFD


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Dave,
> That's your funniest post to date. Love it. Sorry Bob. Was that one of those charity dates from awhile back? :devil:
> 
> Still LingMAO! :lol::lol: OFD


Hahahahahahaha! Agreed OFD!

This COULD be the funniset thing I've seen in some time. Destined to be a HT classic.:thumbsup: Everytime Bobzilla gets a little unruly we'll just pull up his promdate and point.

I love it when a thread backfires or goes so far awry that the distance is measured in light years


----------

